# Yoder YS640 vs RecTec RT-680



## John D

Hi All,

Currently using the large BGE but want something bigger and a little more hands-off.  I would love to have the time for an off-set smoker but just don't with two small children.  I've been doing research for a while and it seems like the Yoder YS640 and the Rec Tec are comparable.  The Yoder seems to be better built but also comes with a bigger price tag.  I live in Massachusetts so I need something that handles the cold, which both seem to do.  Customer service for both companies seems to be pretty good based on reviews I've read.  I would like to hear from current users as some of the reviews I've read were from a few years ago.  Any help would be appreciated.  Happy New Year!


----------



## Beanhall

I own a Yoder YS640 and it is the best smoker/grill I have ever owned. I have never ran a Red Tec but have owned multiple Traegers and there is not a comparison in build quality. Yoder maintains temperature extremely well, I also like the fact it can get to a high enough temperature to grill and sear. My Yoder was money well spent.


----------



## Beanhall




----------



## forkin pork

Do yourself a little favor, check out the "Silverbac" by Grilla Grills.
I bought one for my son, for his birthday in August, and help him put it together, which was no problem.
He's cooked on it ever since I bought it for him and he's cooked twice for me.
"Man"... I love that cooker, so easy to use, so hands off, and the food that comes off of it, is fantastic.
And I do competitions, and I'm a certified KCBS Judge.
Thinking on getting one for me, cuz I can use it in competition, but I have my Lang in the picture and my wife would leave me for sure........ or at least I bought her something of equal value LOL :D


----------



## John D

Beanhall said:


> I own a Yoder YS640 and it is the best smoker/grill I have ever owned. I have never ran a Red Tec but have owned multiple Traegers and there is not a comparison in build quality. Yodet maintains temperature extremely well, I also like the fact it can get to a high enough temperature to grill and sear. My Yoder was money well spent.



Thank you Beanhall, that is a great looking smoker.  Have you had any issues getting up to temp or holding temp (for smoking, 225) in cold weather?


----------



## John D

forkin pork said:


> Do yourself a little favor, check out the "Silverbac" by Grilla Grills.
> I bought one for my son, for his birthday in August, and help him put it together, which was no problem.
> He's cooked on it ever since I bought it for him and he's cooked twice for me.
> "Man"... I love that cooker, so easy to use, so hands off, and the food that comes off of it, is fantastic.
> And I do competitions, and I'm a certified KCBS Judge.
> Thinking on getting one for me, cuz I can use it in competition, but I have my Lang in the picture and my wife would leave me for sure........ or at least I bought her something of equal value LOL :D



Thanks, I  hadn't heard of Grilla Grills in any of my research.  I will check them out.  I wish I had time to use that Lang!


----------



## Beanhall

I have had my Yoder for about a year and a half. It comes to temperature and maintains temperature rock solid. I just did a smoke this week and it was 5° outside and it went without a hitch. When I used my Traegers they would have temperature swings all the time. I hope this helps.


----------



## hagewood91

I have the RecTec 680 with the smoker box on the side. I smoked on NYE in TN when it was 11 degrees and it held perfect temps all day (3-5 degree swings max). I am not dogging a Yoder, but I have nothing but good things to say about my smoker. It is the first pellet smoker that I have used ( I have had a chargriller, a louisana, and a traeger) that can put that smoke flavor you are looking for on your meat. Having a 40lb hopper is awesome, and the customer service of Ret Tec is second to none. Just the other day, I noticed a small spot right on the front of my smoker about the size of a dime.  Upon further inspection, the paint was peeling up a bit, so I picked at it naturally and it stopped flaking about the size of a half dollar. I contacted RecTec via email asking which paint matched. On the same night, one of their guys called me and listened to my issue. I wanted to buy a can of touch up that matched to fix it, but they wouldn't let me. Shipped it out to me priority mail and I had it two days later. That is worth a lot to me!


----------



## SmokinAl

More and more of you guys are using pellet grills. I have a MES, Smoke Vault gasser, WSM, and a Lang RF. If I had the room I would like to try a pellet grill, just to see what they are all about.
Seems like everybody who has one really likes it. The only complaint I hear is that they don’t give as much smoke flavor as the others do. Maybe if I get a little extra cash I’ll have to give one a try.
Al


----------



## Beanhall

It is true about pellet smokers not having a strong smoke flavor (which my wife doesn't like a strong smoke), but I use the AMZTS and it is perfect.


----------



## hagewood91

I use the AMAZN Tube ( you can see it in the rib pic above) , if I feel like I am not getting enough smoke, or want two different wood flavors in the mix. I put too much smoke on some wings I did the other day believe it or not. I would say I am a fan of a medium smoke profile.


----------



## forkin pork

John D said:


> I wish I had time to use that Lang!


John D, it's to bad you don't live closer, because I'd let you use it anytime, You really can't break a lang so I do let friends use it.



smokinal said:


> I would like to try a pellet grill, just to see what they are all about


I have no room either for another toy, but luckily my son got that Silverbac. She's great pellet smoker in my opinion.



Beanhall said:


> It is true about pellet smokers not having a strong smoke flavor


My son with his Silverbac by Grilla Grills, has no issues with over smoke flavor either, once he figured out how to dial the cooker in, which only took about 3 small cooks, so he now adds little or more smoke as he likes.


----------



## troutman

The Grilla are really nice, I know a couple of folks (including a competition pitmaster) who own and love 'em.











Both models are under $1000 which really puts them into a different league of pellet cooker then the ones you are looking at.  Although I could flip a coin over which is better (and not lose either way), both the Rec Tec and the Yoder are better built, thicker metal (thus better for cold weather) and have more sophisticated controls.

So flip a coin, make the decision and let's get cookin' !!!! :)


----------



## troutman

smokinal said:


> More and more of you guys are using pellet grills.  The only complaint I hear is that they don’t give as much smoke flavor as the others do.
> Al



Smoke (or lack thereof) was the biggest worry I had before buying my Pitts & Spitts Pellet Pro.  After having cooked on it for over 6 months now, its become my go to cooker.  Probably due to shear laziness, I can turn it on, like any convection oven, set it and forget it.  It tells me when the meat is done and never waivers from temp more than 3-4*.

That being said, you can only smoke either cold (with an AMNPS tray or Tube) or hot up to about 180*.  At 200* and above it is just a really nice outdoor convection oven that is smokeless.  Again you can add smoke with the tray or tube. Having said that; however, I love the results of how it cooks.  If you've ever upgraded from a conventional oven to a convection one you know what I mean.  It browns and crisps the meat amazingly.

I will say when I want a real smokey result to my cooks, my WSM or stick burner are still the clear winners.  But again the laziness factor brings me right back to the pellet pooper every time, at least 2 to 1.  Join the movement !!


----------



## Ed Crain

I’ve had a bge for 16yrs and love it but needed more room read a lot on the rec-tec was really leaning to it but wanted to see one in person and couldn’t but found a Yoder dealer close and when I seen it I was sold tons of room gets up to temp quick and holds steady no matter the outside temp and built like a tank


----------



## John D

Beanhall said:


> I have had my Yoder for about a year and a half. It comes to temperature and maintains temperature rock solid. I just did a smoke this week and it was 5° outside and it went without a hitch. When I used my Traegers they would have temperature swings all the time. I hope this helps.



Thanks for the additional feedback!


----------



## John D

hagewood91 said:


> I have the RecTec 680 with the smoker box on the side. I smoked on NYE in TN when it was 11 degrees and it held perfect temps all day (3-5 degree swings max). I am not dogging a Yoder, but I have nothing but good things to say about my smoker. It is the first pellet smoker that I have used ( I have had a chargriller, a louisana, and a traeger) that can put that smoke flavor you are looking for on your meat. Having a 40lb hopper is awesome, and the customer service of Ret Tec is second to none. Just the other day, I noticed a small spot right on the front of my smoker about the size of a dime.  Upon further inspection, the paint was peeling up a bit, so I picked at it naturally and it stopped flaking about the size of a half dollar. I contacted RecTec via email asking which paint matched. On the same night, one of their guys called me and listened to my issue. I wanted to buy a can of touch up that matched to fix it, but they wouldn't let me. Shipped it out to me priority mail and I had it two days later. That is worth a lot to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 349323
> View attachment 349324
> View attachment 349325




Thank you for the reply and the photos!  The ribs look great!


----------



## John D

Ed Crain said:


> I’ve had a bge for 16yrs and love it but needed more room read a lot on the rec-tec was really leaning to it but wanted to see one in person and couldn’t but found a Yoder dealer close and when I seen it I was sold tons of room gets up to temp quick and holds steady no matter the outside temp and built like a tank



i have Yoder dealer 20 miles away. Plan to stop by next week. Thanks


----------



## mossymo

Wife and I have had a Yoder YS640 since February 2012 and are very happy with it, no regrets. Often this model is referred to as built like a tank, it is. Made in the USA, 10 gauge steel cook chamber

December 2017 we got a Blaz’n Grid Iron, very impressed with the quality of the build. In comparison to the YS640 it has a larger cook chamber and hopper, center mounted burn pot is easily removable for cleaning and the pro rack system has well over double the square inch grate space. So far very happy with purchase. Made in the USA, 16 gauge steel cook chamber with strategically placed double wall construction.

We purchased the Blaz’n for its ability to cook low ‘n slow 4 grates of ribs for cook offs over the Yoder’s 2 grates. In my opinion the sear kit in the Blaz’n is a disappointment and does not grill or sear with direct heat. We did not purchase it for the feature and will never try it as have plenty of grills for that. Yoder on the other hand has a nice set up, again in my opinion for direct grilling and searing.

Only other experience we have cooking on a pellet grill was doing a few racks of ribs on a Rec Tec Mini, it performed well for us. Made in China, sheet metal construction.

Have the YS640 and Grid Iron out today smoking meat sticks so got a side by side pic of them.


----------



## gary s

*






 Good afternoon and welcome to the forum from drizzley chilly day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about everything.*

*Gary*


----------



## karateauditor

I'm trying to decide the same thing lol.   I was at first going to get the rec tec 700 but the more I look at the Yoder ys640 the less certain I am of what I want.   I like the looks of the Rec Tec and the WIFI capability but I really like the solid build of the Yoder but not the cost.   Which did you go with?


----------



## John D

karateauditor said:


> I'm trying to decide the same thing lol.   I was at first going to get the rec tec 700 but the more I look at the Yoder ys640 the less certain I am of what I want.   I like the looks of the Rec Tec and the WIFI capability but I really like the solid build of the Yoder but not the cost.   Which did you go with?


So to totally confuse you I actually decided on the MAK I Star General.  Its price is more than both but comes with free shipping so more inline with the Yoder YS640.  If you live near a Yoder dealer and can pick it up you can save some cash.  

I think both the Yoder and Rec Tec have a larger cooking surface than the Mak but at 858 sq the Mak is plenty big for me.  Yesterday I had a 13lb brisket and 10lb pork butt going at the same time.  I could have easily fit 2 more pork butts on if needed.  After reading reviews here and on other sites I was most drawn to the quality of the Mak, the customer service, made in the USA (like the Yoder).  The Yoder is a tank and very well built but I had read about it taking time to come to temp in cold weather because it is such a heavy gauge steel.  The Mak is up smoking temp in 10-15 mins even in 20 degree weather (I got mine in January and smoked almost every weekend this winter).    You will read a lot about the size of the hopper on the Rec Tec.  The Mak has 20lb hopper (vs 40lb on the Rec Tec) but will still go for a solid 12 hours (even in the 20's ) before you would need to add pellets.  I'm very happy with my Mak but I'm sure you won't be disappointed in whatever you choose.  The pellet smokers are great.  Set-it and forget it!  Hope this helps


----------



## tjmitche

mossymo said:


> Wife and I have had a Yoder YS640 since February 2012 and are very happy with it, no regrets. Often this model is referred to as built like a tank, it is. Made in the USA, 10 gauge steel cook chamber
> 
> December 2017 we got a Blaz’n Grid Iron, very impressed with the quality of the build. In comparison to the YS640 it has a larger cook chamber and hopper, center mounted burn pot is easily removable for cleaning and the pro rack system has well over double the square inch grate space. So far very happy with purchase. Made in the USA, 16 gauge steel cook chamber with strategically placed double wall construction.
> 
> We purchased the Blaz’n for its ability to cook low ‘n slow 4 grates of ribs for cook offs over the Yoder’s 2 grates. In my opinion the sear kit in the Blaz’n is a disappointment and does not grill or sear with direct heat. We did not purchase it for the feature and will never try it as have plenty of grills for that. Yoder on the other hand has a nice set up, again in my opinion for direct grilling and searing.
> 
> Only other experience we have cooking on a pellet grill was doing a few racks of ribs on a Rec Tec Mini, it performed well for us. Made in China, sheet metal construction.
> 
> Have the YS640 and Grid Iron out today smoking meat sticks so got a side by side pic of them.


I've been comparing the same grills as well as trying to understand which ones do the best job with sticks and summer sausage. We do lots of cured meats in my vertical but I want American made and I want a good reliable pellet grill. Do you do summer sausage? If so, how do you place them. Same for sticks? 
Feedback is appreciated.  Leaning toward the Yoder at this point...
Thx!


----------



## Mikejmartino

I have a Rectec 680 with the upgraded wifi controller and it has been the biggest disappointment for me. It actually ran better with the non wifi controller. This is the second wifi controller from Rectec.  First one would not get the temp over 300. This one has useless probes. They read 230 when my thermoworks smoke reads 70. Who would you believe?  The temp swings for the smoker are aweful too.  I have the older powder coated steel body. It is peeling in the front. Rectec told me to scrape the powder coat off and sent me a can of Rust-Oleum High Temp Paint. Worthless. I ordered a Yoder YS680s and it just shipped today. I saw an older Yoder at a BBQ I was invited to and I am now embarrassed of the Wrecktec. It is not half the grill the Yoder is as far as build quality. Not to mention the Yoder is built in the USA and the RecTec is from China. 

No knock on anyone that has one that works great. I just didnt have that experience.


----------

